# Chemical Guys Open Day



## david g

As above Sunday 27th Feb 1030 am till 4pm at the usual place ,refreshments etc available demos of some of the new range :thumb:


----------



## gally

Little suggestion Dave, not just because i'd love to make it but traffic/attendance... same day as the old firm game?


----------



## Shinyvec

Its a shame your so far away as I would of deffo of been there.


----------



## alexandjen

Shinyvec said:


> Its a shame your so far away as I would of deffo of been there.


Ditto to that, plane trip for me


----------



## david g

gally said:


> Little suggestion Dave, not just because i'd love to make it but traffic/attendance... same day as the old firm game?


Cancel the 20th lets make it the 27th :thumb:


----------



## gally

Good man!!!!


----------



## mkv

Sounds good to me too..


----------



## CraigQQ

if i can get the day off work id love to attend. could you pm me the address david?
or is it just the company address on the site?

is there parking on site? 

cheers :thumb:


----------



## mkv

CraigQQ said:


> if i can get the day off work id love to attend. could you pm me the address david?
> or is it just the company address on the site?
> 
> is there parking on site?
> 
> cheers :thumb:


Craig,

Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN

More than enough parking on site for us all......:thumb:

Steve


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks steve.. providing i get the day off work i shall see you there!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Inty this one David - Just aswell you changed it frm OF day. A day of celebrating would make it harder for me and Scott to appear. :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_McC

me and a few mates will be there! 

J


----------



## CoopersE91

This time....this time I tell you, I will be there!!









....unless it bloody snows.


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Inty this one David - Just aswell you changed it frm OF day. A day of celebrating would make it harder for me and Scott to appear. :doublesho:thumb:


aye baw deep and all that celebrating?? i know your two games!


----------



## Rick74

I should be able to make it also


----------



## Leodhasach

I'll take a wander over :thumb:


----------



## gally

Grizzle said:


> aye baw deep and all that celebrating?? i know your two games!


Like the last 2 games?


----------



## alan_mcc

wouldn't mind this actually. day after my birthday. few hundred miles but!


----------



## dalecyt

might pop up if im off work


----------



## mkv

alan_mcc said:


> wouldn't mind this actually. day after my birthday. few hundred miles but!


2 days after my birthday!.....:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

I'll take the van this time lol.


----------



## Matt B

Hmmm, tempted. Supposed to be doing a mates car on that day. 

Whats the format for the day? Roughly.

Matthew


----------



## ross-1888

ill be there with my bro and maybe a few others depending


----------



## Dougster

St J at Ibrox.

Can we bring the bus?


----------



## david g

Dougster said:


> St J at Ibrox.
> 
> Can we bring the bus?


Yeah why not :thumb:


----------



## dalecyt

ill probably miss it if theres a game on then again if its only st johnstone i might give a ticket to a mate


----------



## Dougster

"Only" St Johnstone?

It's *"Only"* the Mighty Gers too!!


----------



## Spoony

If there's a game I may miss it also. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## gally

Be nice to meet you spoony, shame.


----------



## Alan W

Hope to make this also, work permitting. 

Alan W


----------



## Dohnut

I'll probably come along to this, love CG products.

Probably a daft question but would the DW discount apply to products bought on the day?

Any samples of products, either free or paid, of the sort of products that would be good to try out without having to buy a full bottle?


----------



## M4D YN

just lets say Dohnut,that daves very accommodating on the day more than ever :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

ill be asking for the day off work, business permitting
and i will be there,
cars only a month old so hasnt been passed edinburgh yet :lol:


----------



## CoopersE91

CraigQQ said:


> ill be asking for the day off work, business permitting
> and i will be there,
> cars only a month old so hasnt been passed edinburgh yet :lol:


It would be good to meet you mate, I was going to pop up to the auto diy place after to have a nose around too :thumb:


----------



## Mick

M4D YN said:


> just lets say Dohnut,that daves very accommodating on the day more than ever :thumb:


We going to this?

Im up for it :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> ill be there with my bro and maybe a few others depending


Need to mind no leave paperwork in view when I bring the van lol.


----------



## M4D YN

mick said:


> We going to this?
> 
> Im up for it :thumb:


sounds super


----------



## Alan W

Grizzle said:


> I'll take the van this time lol.


I bet you won't! 

Alan W


----------



## ross-1888

Grizzle said:


> Need to mind no leave paperwork in view when I bring the van lol.


best not to mate.

afterall wasnt that long ago folk were dumping your cards the last time you tried to hand them at a meet. :thumb:


----------



## Jason123

400 mile round trip, would have liked to have gone


----------



## mkv

Bumpty bump!


----------



## amiller

Hmmm, anybody going through from Edinburgh for this?


----------



## Dohnut

I'll be heading through from west lothian area, quite looking forward to going.


----------



## gally

Where do you stay Dohnut. Miller if i'm making it I will be dude.


----------



## amiller

gally said:


> Where do you stay Dohnut. Miller if i'm making it I will be dude.


I'll be in Morningside area of Edinburgh (Dreghorn Bypass Junction!), but happy to come out and meet. Dont fancy taking the mk1 out just yet and the S3 has just sold.


----------



## gally

Ah cool, it's a bit backwards to go forwards, I thought you wanted to convoy through!

I'm closer to Cambuslang.


----------



## CraigQQ

got the day off on sunday, as long as i dont get called into work im there!


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> best not to mate.
> 
> afterall wasnt that long ago folk were dumping your cards the last time you tried to hand them at a meet. :thumb:


Really? last meet and like other meets i dont hand out cards...i'm not that desperate.

Besides a lot of people know your eyes wander


----------



## Grizzle

Alan W said:


> I bet you won't!
> 
> Alan W


haha normally i wouldnt bet against you but the car is going away for warranty work,


----------



## Alan W

Grizzle said:


> haha normally i wouldnt bet against you but the car is going away for warranty work,


Shame, I was looking forward to seeing it. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

Bump. 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony

Who's takin the cakes?


----------



## kempe

800 mile round trip for me 

You need to come closer


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> Who's takin the cakes?


:lol: deffo not me, sick of making cakes!!
was a pastry chef in my last job, 5* hotel in edinburgh

:devil::lol:


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: deffo not me, sick of making cakes!!
> was a pastry chef in my last job, 5* hotel in edinburgh
> 
> :devil::lol:


In that case cakes or GTFO! :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

^^^^^ mick can bake since he's very feminine :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol:


----------



## Mick

M4D YN said:


> ^^^^^ I can bake since I'm very feminine :thumb:


Edited for accuracy :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

mick said:


> Edited for accuracy :thumb:


you no a cany :wall:


----------



## Mick

M4D YN said:


> you no a cany :wall:


Aye ye kin lol. Just quote the text and change it, dead easy I never changed your original post :thumb:


----------



## Super G

Thinking about poping along for a look.


----------



## stewartmak7

definately be there , need some new pads for the da.


----------



## Dohnut

So getting closer to the big day  whats the plan? Never been to an 'open day' before so have no idea what to expect lol. Or is it in reality quite dull, just a look around, being able to spend money and take the stuff home. Best time to get there for? Will there be cake? That sort of thing really.


----------



## Alan W

Dohnut said:


> Will there be cake?


You are aptly named then Mr Dohnut! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## chrisshaw

if there is cake i might walk up!


----------



## Grizzle

Dohnut said:


> So getting closer to the big day  whats the plan? Never been to an 'open day' before so have no idea what to expect lol. Or is it in reality quite dull, just a look around, being able to spend money and take the stuff home. Best time to get there for? Will there be cake? That sort of thing really.


Well the plan is all newbies bring cakes and not your daft empire biscuits its big cream cakes, choco eclairs that kinda thing

then we munch them while you watch

THEN we give you a kicking

:lol:


----------



## Dohnut

LOL

Wouldn't expect any other welcome to Cambuslang tbh


----------



## CraigQQ

pmsl!! great comeback dohnut! :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

after a good bit of thinking on how to get there/how much it'll cost me, i'm out


----------



## Grizzle

alan_mcc said:


> after a good bit of thinking on how to get there/how much it'll cost me, i'm out


Can you not get the train.


----------



## Mick

alan_mcc said:


> after a good bit of thinking on how to get there/how much it'll cost me, i'm out


pfffft, two feet and a heartbeat :lol: :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

:lol:

i'm pretty sure even the proclaimers wouldn't walk that many miles for a meet... :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

alan_mcc said:


> :lol:
> 
> i'm pretty sure even the proclaimers wouldn't walk that many miles for a meet... :lol:


Were abouts are yeh?


----------



## chrisshaw

Grizzle said:


> Can you not get the train.


as graham said, there is the station "Newton" or as scot rail call it, Newton Lanark

there is four trains a hour from central station and is about 20mins to walk to drumsaguard were the unit is


----------



## alan_mcc

cullen, moray. 

201 miles away!


----------



## Alan W

Does anyone going tomorrow have a Flex PE14-2 150 they could bring along? 

Thanks,

Alan W

EDIT: Model Number


----------



## amiller

Alan W said:


> Does anyone going tomorrow have a Flex PE12-175 they could bring along?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


No, will a CP do?! :lol:


----------



## Alan W

amiller said:


> No, will a CP do?! :lol:


No thanks Andrew, but you know that already! :lol:

Hope to see you tomorrow. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ

sorry alan.. only got a buff daddy and a sim 180


----------



## Grinnall v8

Should be along tomorrow:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

I'll be there once I've finished playing with wheels and coilovers :thumb:


----------



## gally

Alan, the car actually ended up clean today so hoping me and the OH will pop along for a bit tomorrow! I'm rough as hell today though!

Hopefully pick a few things up while I'm there.


----------



## Bratwurst

After starting what was supposed to be a small job of wallpaper stripping, a spot of polyfilla'ing and some minor tarting up, I now have this effing disaster area to get ready for the painter coming mid-week. Bloody old plaster just started coming off the wall.  Can't come out to play now. Sorry about that. I was looking forward to some laughs with you lot, but there's just no way I can come now.

















Blooody wife's fault she made me start it. I wanted to go and play with the PW and the cars but she took control the way only a wife can. Bloody tyrant.


----------



## Grizzle

Your such a lardy ass gimp Dennis honestly!!!! "yes wifey i will do what i'm told, i totally agree wifey i wont be going out tomorrow" RIDE!!


----------



## Bratwurst

You don't know how close you are to the truth... it's my wee dungeon that's needing redecorated. The manacles aren't holding to the wall properly, and I need my wee nasty room for a 'do' next week. :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

How do you delete friends on this thing.....



lol :lol:


----------



## Alan W

CraigQQ said:


> sorry alan.. only got a buff daddy and a sim 180


No problem Craig.  Look forward to meeting you and Andy tomorrow. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W

gally said:


> Alan, the car actually ended up clean today so hoping me and the OH will pop along for a bit tomorrow! I'm rough as hell today though!


:lol: Just make sure you don't have too many tonight and aren't fit to drive tomorrow! 

Alan W


----------



## Mick

thought i would fire the address and postcode up for the benefit of anyone needing to put it into satnav etc tomorrow:

CHEMICAL GUYS UK LTD T/A CARWASHNWAX 
Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate 
Cambuslang 
G72 7TN

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Grinnall v8 said:


> Should be along tomorrow:thumb::thumb:


What you bringing Billy? :driver:



Leodhasach said:


> I'll be there once I've finished playing with wheels and coilovers :thumb:


Nice and low Andrew I hope! 



mick said:


> thought i would fire the address and postcode up for the benefit of anyone needing to put it into satnav etc tomorrow:
> 
> CHEMICAL GUYS UK LTD T/A CARWASHNWAX
> Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate
> Cambuslang
> G72 7TN
> 
> :thumb:


Nice one Mick! :thumb:

10:30 AM Start for those that don't know the routine. 

See ya all there! :wave:

Alan W

P.S. Dennis - I hope she makes it worth your while! :lol:


----------



## Grinnall v8

Whit do you want me to bring Alan:lol:

If its nice I will bring the GP:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Alan W said:


> P.S. Dennis - I hope she makes it worth your while! :lol:


I _MIGHT_ get a tea made for me.


----------



## Prism Detailing

I might be along, ill see when i wake up....its been a long week !


----------



## Alan W

Grinnall v8 said:


> Whit do you want me to bring Alan:lol:
> 
> If its nice I will bring the GP:thumb:


I'd prefer to see this one Billy! 












wee_green_mini said:


> I _MIGHT_ get a tea made for me.


If that's all you _might_ get then there's no reason to miss the meet! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Grinnall v8

A will be there in the red clubby Alan:thumb:

But don't get onto me about all the swirls:lol:
A have not had a chance to machine it yet:buffer:


----------



## M4D YN

Grizzle said:


> Your such a lardy ass gimp Dennis honestly!!!! "yes wifey i will do what i'm told, i totally agree wifey i wont be going out tomorrow" RIDE!!


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Hey, if you saw her chest balls you'd do what she says.


----------



## CraigQQ

pmsl wee green mini!!

and i look forward to seeing the clubman, havent seen one close up before.. seen one of them new 4x4 mini crossover jeeps last week.. was rather oogling it :lol:


----------



## mkv

Dennis, Im not going to call you a gimp but you are a wimp!...lol....Who wears the trousers?...Get yourself there. the DIY can wait...Cars come 1st!...lol


----------



## Nanoman

I'm off to gently persuade the Mrs that I should come along to this to show off my home made sun gun with Colour Corrected bulb! Can we do a head-to-head with the SG!

If anyone has a SunGun or Soldering Iron and some Solder I'd be greatful if they could take it along. I'll be there for the earlier part of the day.


----------



## Prism Detailing

grantwils said:


> I'm off to gently persuade the Mrs that I should come along to this to show off my home made sun gun with Colour Corrected bulb! Can we do a head-to-head with the SG!
> 
> If anyone has a SunGun or Soldering Iron and some Solder I'd be greatful if they could take it along. I'll be there for the earlier part of the day.


I have both :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Hey, if you saw her chest balls you'd do what she says.


Prove it! :lol:


----------



## JenJen

Grizzle said:


> Prove it! :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Ya pair o ****ards


----------



## JenJen

wee_green_mini said:


> Ya pair o ****ards


Hey it's only fair... I proved it so umm get your **** out for the Laddettes


----------



## Bratwurst

This is the best I can do - it's a photo of a photo 

bit blurry but like I say, it's all I can do


----------



## JenJen

Good show! 

Really hope this is a good wee meet, Robert is heading along just hope he doesn't come back with a certain wax as I shall have to rethink his birthday pressie!!


----------



## Bratwurst

It's near on impossible to go the CG shop and not buy stuff. If he knows he might get this wax for his bday, then he probably won't buy it today and will get something else.

I like your style by the way! A girlfriend buying her boyfriend wax! None of this 'i want to get you something meaningful' balls.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Good meet, good to see Gordon up and about  and nice to see everyone I have not seen in months.....


----------



## Mick

aye was a no bad turn out.

got to say though, how clean is alans golf :doublesho :doublesho

and why was i daft enough to park my manky mondeo next to it :lol: made it look even worse :thumb:


----------



## james_death

wee_green_mini said:


> It's near on impossible to go the CG shop and not buy stuff. If he knows he might get this wax for his bday, then he probably won't buy it today and will get something else.
> 
> I like your style by the way! A girlfriend buying her boyfriend wax! None of this 'i want to get you something meaningful' balls.


The arguments start if you Buy the good lady some wax...:lol:
As in what you trying to say like...????


----------



## CraigQQ

was a good day, spent £70 lol. 

bought white and red hexlogic pads.
Final Polish
BlackLight kit with 
v7
eurow mf(bought an extra one aswell)
and the monster mf.
also got a wooly mammoth drying towel.


that golf was hell of a clean wasnt it :lol: we had came from edinburgh so picked up a lot of dirt on the way through :lol:

the focus rs white that was there was stunning aswell.

also got a lot of good tips and chat. thanks guys, especially rob, for the swissvax advice.


----------



## Alan W

mick said:


> got to say though, how clean is alans golf :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> and why was i daft enough to park my manky mondeo next to it :lol: made it look even worse :thumb:





CraigQQ said:


> that golf was hell of a clean wasnt it :lol:


Thanks guys! 

It was good to meet some new people (Andrew, Craig, Mick, Kev, Robert etc) and put faces to avatars. :wave:

Thanks to Grizz and Stuart for the samples to try on the Golf and Billy for bringing his new Clubman S. The red will look great with a good carnauba wax. :thumb:

Thanks To David G, as ever, for hosting and it was great to see Gordon up and about and looking well. :thumb: Take it easy please mate! 

Alan W


----------



## gally

Was fantastic to see Gordon again, hopefully get along to see him once he's 100% again and fantastic o meet the guys, except Grizzle of course.

Thanks for the hospitality apologies I wasn't there long but great set up you have and the next time i'll make a full day and get my hands dirty!


----------



## CoopersE91

It was good to meet you fellas - thanks for the banter! :wave:

Sorry I couldn't stay long, the little lady has been working nearly every day for 4 weeks and today was her only day off so I was lucky to get the morning away! Next time will stay longer for sure.

It was quite embarrassing rocking up in a mucky car, but the touchless wash sorted that out and showed up all my self inflicted swirl marks....so bought 5 gal! Seeing is believing as long as it works through my wee karcher instead of a proper PW with heated water....

Got a load of pads from Dave at a great price too to sort the swirls (cheers fella!)

Forgot to borrow a PTG from someone to check where BMW had tried, and failed, to take out a deep scratch on the drivers door before I take the DA to it - maybe another time.

Cheers 

CE91


----------



## david g

Thanks to all who attended and glad everyone had a chance to use our new Snow Foam to see it working its miracles in the flesh 

More of these to follow as the weather gets better :thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7

Many thanks to Dave as usual , a good day , good turnout and as always I spent money! Hard not to when you walk in there! Was good to put faces to names and great to meet guys with the same passion for cars! 

On another note , was good to see Gordon up and about , glad to see your feeling better mate , long may it continue !! Atb guys


----------



## Super G

Thanks to dave for opening up his unit and letting us use the Steam Geny and his new snow foam. Was well impressed.

So want snow foam but not going to happen staying in a flat

Cheers to everyone 
G


----------



## Yun_says

Doh, I missed this guys, I never even realised there was an open day, needed to pick a few things up aswell


----------



## mkv

It was a really good day...I wasnt really with it due a late night on Saturday
Good to see all the old faces and all the new ones too. There was a lot of clean cars as the day went on.
Great to see Gordon up and about.

Big thanks to David and to Jordon for a great meet, as usual.

Steve


----------



## Leodhasach

Well that didn't quite go to plan...

I underestimated how long it would take me to get my wheels changed over and drop my coilovers, so it was after 3pm that I arrived at the meet...almost everyone had gone! :doublesho

Nevermind, was good having a brief chat with Grizzle and Jordan, and it was great to see Gordon back up and about :thumb:

I must try harder for the next one 

Andrew


----------



## CraigQQ

me and andrew were first there [lol] jordon was just opening the doors.. left about 3pm.

once i use up my magifoam gonna order some no touch.

oh and tried my v7 on my bonnet when i got home.. done a 50/50 and AWESOME! even gave the supernatural more shine! deffinately a new faveourite of mine! if the weathers nice gonna try and crack out the DA, black light and v7 on thursday. (next day off)

good to meet everyone. thanks to david and jordan. great guys.
(apart from suckering me into smelling that brake duster and iron x :lol


----------



## Grizzle

abz001 said:


> Hey it's only fair... I proved it so umm get your **** out for the Laddettes


Hey hold on were did you prove it?, Why didn't i see it? and were is it? all questioned need to be replied to thank you.



gally said:


> Was fantastic to see Gordon again, hopefully get along to see him once he's 100% again and fantastic o meet the guys, *except Grizzle of course.*
> 
> Thanks for the hospitality apologies I wasn't there long but great set up you have and the next time i'll make a full day and get my hands dirty!


Thanks but we all know Kev, you just cant get enough :thumb:

X love you.


----------



## gally

Big guy! As said we'll make it a full day next time.


----------



## Mick

aye was a fair old turnout today, best bit is getting to put some names to faces, for some reason you seem to build up an image of what people look like and in my case 90% of them were miles out :lol:

thanks to Dave and Jordan for hosting this and being so hospitible, and all the other guys for the good banter, EXCEPT CraigQQ for letting the side down and not bringing cakes :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: they wouldnt have survived the warmth of the day on the journey through mick :lol:

(thats my excuse and im sticking to it!)

that pressure washer was a cracking bit of kit wasn't it?
no touch seems pretty good aswell.

wish i had taken photos or video of the sun gun comparison grant and andrew did, never thought other people might be interested :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Hey hold on were did you prove it?, Why didn't i see it? and were is it? all questioned need to be replied to thank you.


PM'd with all the required information


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> PM'd with all the required information


WTF sending me PM's ya....:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Thanks to Dave and Jordan again for a good meet. Shame I had no cash to burn. 

Didn't get a chat with everyone, missed out the likes of amiller but there's always next time!


----------



## JenJen

It's really nice to see everyone getting together instead if being behind keyboards! Hopefully Aberdeen can follow and get a meet arranged


----------



## Paulo

_Sorry I couldn't make it folks, weather was perfect too...

Assume you all had a good meet as always, see you all next time...:thumb:_


----------



## Bratwurst

Did I miss pakora?


----------



## amiller

Echo the thoughts of others really. :thumb:

Was a very good day and really enjoyed meeting new people (David, Jason, Alan, Craig, Gordon to name but a few).

The set up is immense and the hospitality was second to none.

Oh, and the Pakoras were awesome.


----------



## Bratwurst




----------



## Grizzle

abz001 said:


> It's really nice to see everyone getting together instead if being behind keyboards! Hopefully Aberdeen can follow and get a meet arranged


And were was you then Robert made it or are one of those Keyboard hide behind types


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Did I miss pakora?


Pakora's and Banter wee man!


----------



## Bratwurst

Defo doing the next open day!!


----------



## JenJen

Grizzle said:


> And were was you then Robert made it or are one of those Keyboard hide behind types


I'm in Aberdeen just now or I would of shown up! Going to get Aberdeen meet organised, hope you can manage!


----------



## Jordan

abz001 said:


> I'm in Aberdeen just now or I would of shown up! Going to get Aberdeen meet organised, hope you can manage!


ach nah, it's too far away for all of us! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

abz001 said:


> I'm in Aberdeen just now or I would of shown up! Going to get Aberdeen meet organised, hope you can manage!


I'm in Edinburgh the now...i might show up :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

wee_green_mini said:


> Defo doing the next open day!!


Better ask the Mrs first sicne your under this >> :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Grizzle said:


> I'm in Edinburgh the now...i might show up :lol:


Let us know if you do, we'll get a Bouncy going!


----------



## Bratwurst

Grizzle said:


> Better ask the Mrs first sicne your under this >> :thumb:


Will do 

(If I get permission to speak )


----------



## gally

Clark @ PB said:


> Let us know if you do, we'll get a Bouncy going!


Ahem, I hope you mean a castle! 

Just have to say that E-zyme and Celeste both smell something special!

I thought my Glasur was nice!


----------



## Clark @ PB

gally said:


> Ahem, I hope you mean a castle!


Of course, but if it's blue do you promise not to get offended?


----------



## amiller

Clark @ PB said:


> Of course, but if it's blue do you promise not to get offended?


He does drive a Royal Blue car... :doublesho


----------



## gally

Lols! Bigot!!!!!!!! Burn him at the stake!

Right?

Miller... That's neither here nor there


----------



## amiller

gally said:


> Miller... That's neither here nor there


:driver:

Image of the day for me from Sunday was when you were smelling that tyre dressing and your other half screwed up her face and shook her head! :doublesho:lol:

Stunning car though. :argie:


----------



## gally

Lols! She was erm impressed, she wasn't that bothered about me going myself but I was only poppin in for a minute so she came.

I was going for lunch afterwards so 2 birds one stone and I really needed those triggers for my megs bottles! They need to be the same always!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

gally, didnt get a chance to talk to you, just a hello, lovely car mate.

and you liked the smell of Celleste? we all thought it smelt like baby powder :lol:

not a bad smell but not mind blowing.... now dodo tarmalade!! that was the best thing i smelt all day! could have eaten it :lol: 

and the lovely smelling iron x ofcourse :lol::lol:


----------



## gally

I thought it had an almost antique furniture smell to it, e-zyme was ridiculous though!

Straight toss up between RG55 and CD.

Thanks Craig hopefully next time i'll be there for the full day, sadly a fleeting visit.


----------



## CraigQQ

i didnt get a smell of the RG55. overlooked that one. best of show was a great smell. 

andrew was staring at your car for a while before he noticed your gf in the passengers seat :lol: she must think he was a stalker.:lol:


----------



## gally

Lols! Think she felt a bit weird people walking around it. It's starting to show it's age paintwork wise, luckily I work in a Bodyshop!

Also lost that centre cap on the way there! What are the chances!


----------



## CraigQQ

[lol] what was your opinion on the tyre dressing? looked rather easy to apply.


----------



## Grizzle

Clark @ PB said:


> Let us know if you do, we'll get a Bouncy going!


Oh nice a bouncy....Castle.... i just cant get enough....of them....i suppose me and you...we are the people..... for a bouncy....castle..

HAHA... you see what i did there, a nice use of several full stops to wind Gally up


----------



## gally

CraigQQ said:


> [lol] what was your opinion on the tyre dressing? looked rather easy to apply.


It was okay but after testing 3 in 2 days megs was still the best closely followed by i4 detailing's own tyre gel, the CG stuff was good but just dulled down too quickly.

If you're looking for a decent one though that gives more of a matte look then the CG stuff is very good. I haven't seen a gel reppel water like that before, due to it's oil base.



Grizzle said:


> Oh nice a bouncy....Castle.... i just cant get enough....of them....i suppose me and you...we are the people..... for a bouncy....castle..
> 
> HAHA... you see what i did there, a nice use of several full stops to wind Gally up


I knew there was a reason why I avoided you!


----------



## caledonia

Cracking little day yesterday and a much welcome break to get back out and about like minded people. I wish to thank everyone that was there for making it a good fun day. Well apart from Dennis that was a no show and seemly a Gimp for what I have heard.:lol:

Look forward to the next one and hope everyone can continue the great camaraderie that was on show on the day.
Gordon.


----------



## Bratwurst

Aw hey, I only made a humorous comment about my cupboard one day. Well when I say cupboard I mean dungeon of depravity. It's got a shelf though. :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Welcome back to the Forum Gordon! :thumb:

Your banter has been missed! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia

wee_green_mini said:


> Aw hey, I only made a humorous comment about my cupboard one day. Well when I say cupboard I mean dungeon of depravity. It's got a shelf though. :lol:


I would not expect anything else Dennis. Everyone had got to have someplace to store there gear and a shelf is as good as any. 



Alan W said:


> Welcome back to the Forum Gordon! :thumb:
> 
> You're banter has been missed! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


 Onwards and upward again Alan and a special thanks for all the support you have given over the past few month.
A true Gent as always
Gordon.


----------



## gally

Couldn't have said it better. Both true gents.

Was nice to see you again Gordon i'm sure you've missed the whole buzz.


----------



## Spoony

Popped passsed Daves unit again today. Some man, gave me a couple of samples to play with. Should have some results up soon!


----------



## gally

He told you to post to rub my nose in it!


----------

